# What makes you cry?



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

I just re-watched some scenes from Elfen Lied and I cried my eyes out xD
Anime makes me cry so much lmao

What films / shows / books have made you cry?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 20, 2015)

I can only remember one since childhood-- its a film called "Riding Alone for Thousands of Miles" directed by Zhang Yimou


----------



## milkyi (Oct 20, 2015)

CLANNAD ; - ;


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> CLANNAD ; - ;



YES OH MY GOD CLANNAD FKG ROBBED ME OF MY EMOTIONS
a few months after watching clanned, i saw an apartment complex that looks just like the one okazaki lived in. yes, i cried


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Old people/disabled people make me cry a river ;-;


----------



## Locket (Oct 20, 2015)

Well...
 Being Tardy ( I have a scar both inside and outside from someone yelling at me: "You're Tardy!")
 Being by people in my neighborhood and trying to make friends with them. (this makes me cry hardcore, I can't even go door to door because I'm afraid they are gonna slam the door on me)
Not getting somethiing when I should've got it
Being really hurt
My parents fighting
Being alone in the dark


----------



## Raffy (Oct 20, 2015)

kdramas :/


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh yeah, and when people get mad at me


----------



## Joy (Oct 20, 2015)

Hmm I shall list them

TWD Lee's death
FF6 Zack Fair's death
Markiplier's 8 million subscribers reaction video
Uncle Iroh's song to his son in ATLA

These were when my most recent tears were shed lol


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 20, 2015)

not gonna lie, this one Pok?mon movie made me tear up...it was called Lucario and the Mystery of Mew..


----------



## Temari (Oct 20, 2015)

Pokemon movies LOL

I've only cried while watching these shows:
1 Litre of Tears (you literally cry a liter of tears its so sad)
AnoHana
Clannad
Natsume Yuujinchou
God's Gift 14 Days


----------



## Taj (Oct 20, 2015)

Jesus christ Clannad just took my soul and threw it out the window! So gooooood.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 20, 2015)

Usually anime, I really like ones with tragedies and bittersweet love. AMVs make me cry as well and my OTP too if I read fanfic or watch an AMV of them lol. c':


----------



## milkyi (Oct 20, 2015)

Spoiler: The Walking dead Show spoilers



BETHS DEATH I'M DEAD TYVM AMC.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 20, 2015)

oh yes..how could I forget when uncle Iroh sang that song at his son's grave in ATLA...then I cried again watching a rerun of that episode after I learned that Makoto Iwamatsu, the actor who voiced uncle Iroh died


----------



## kayleee (Oct 20, 2015)

Overplucked eyebrows


----------



## Soigne (Oct 20, 2015)

Being yelled at in public usually does the trick.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 20, 2015)

lmao i literally cried reading one of the recent chapters of haikyuu!! so i cry pretty easily


----------



## riummi (Oct 20, 2015)

ATLA that one Iroh episode
my parents
pain lol
Anohana


----------



## Llust (Oct 20, 2015)

riummi said:


> Anohana



"you found me <3 //commence le dramatic music" - menma
pleasedontkillme


----------



## jiny (Oct 20, 2015)

Sopharu said:


> Being yelled at in public usually does the trick.



Me too! It sucks.



Ohana means family </3


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

What makes me cry? 

Remembering my past attempts of trying to get a girlfriend and understanding human emotions through communication and curiosity. Never again, no. I think I'm happy staying single until I'm like 30 or something. Ya, that seems like a good time. Yup.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 20, 2015)

I have never cried at a single movie or book before. XD
I only cry when someone yells at me or is upset with me in any way or if I am really scared.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What makes me cry?
> 
> Remembering my past attempts of trying to get a girlfriend and understanding human emotions through communication and curiosity. Never again, no. I think I'm happy staying single until I'm like 30 or something. Ya, that seems like a good time. Yup.



same 

- - - Post Merge - - -

at least i can read my yaoi mangas haha


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 20, 2015)

Umm... Pain, grief, onions, and dead people.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

piichinu said:


> same
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> at least i can read my yaoi mangas haha



Why do you always mention yaoi? e u e
At first, it was kinda funny, but then it starting getting creepy.


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> What makes me cry?
> 
> Remembering my past attempts of trying to get a girlfriend and understanding human emotions through communication and curiosity. Never again, no. I think I'm happy staying single until I'm like 30 or something. Ya, that seems like a good time. Yup.



reading this made me cry


----------



## themoustar512 (Oct 20, 2015)

I cried so hard at ELFEN lied when the ****ing bullies killed her dog but good thing she gave a brutal punishment. What makes me cry is when an anime character you like or love dies in a simple way


----------



## Albuns (Oct 20, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> reading this made me cry



Cry because of how relateble or because of how cringey it is?


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why do you always mention yaoi? e u e
> At first, it was kinda funny, but then it starting getting creepy.



i really like yaoi a lot


----------



## Solus (Oct 20, 2015)

I've never really cried for anything, but when I had a breakup with someone I love dearly with all my heart. Even after it's over, I still cry about her like a wimp. lol But, school, pain, etc does not make me cry at all. xD


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Korean dramas.....
And all this work that's about to be piled on me soon
Also feeling super alone like there's nobody on your side


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Oct 20, 2015)

Those sad animal commercials with the Sarah McLachlan song.


----------



## LoonieToonies (Oct 21, 2015)

Anime makes me cry too OP. Clannad had me crying myself to sleep after I finished after story and it left me in a lowly, down state for half a month.

I tried watching the anime 'Your Lie in April' recently, but since I spoiled the ending for myself, I couldn't bear to finish it. My best friend is fighting cancer right now and we don't know if she's going to make it, so that series hit a little too close to home.


----------



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Those sad animal commercials with the Sarah McLachlan song.



Yes, I cry at those too. I try to leave when those commercials come on. Also those starving African kids with the same song.

I know, it's bad but I need to avoid those commercials to avoid being embarrassed.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 21, 2015)

Sarah McLachlan commercials.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

Mostly animated cartoons and movies and bad weed.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 21, 2015)

onions.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 21, 2015)

um i think i cried after watching chuunibyou i swear im not a weeb
also i got a bit emotional during some yowamushi pedal chapters.... oo ps


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

Childhood nostalgia makes me tear up a bit too.
It's mainly video games, though.
I logged on so many hours on the ol' N64 (I still bust it out every now and then) and sometimes I can't help but get all misty-eyed when I'm playing through certain games. Especially when they have such memorable tracks like this that hit you in the feels like these:


----------



## Princess (Oct 21, 2015)

The opening to Up, even if I hear the music ;_;


----------



## Javocado (Oct 21, 2015)

Princess said:


> The opening to Up, even if I hear the music ;_;



get out of my head


----------



## Promarged36 (Oct 21, 2015)

These are some the films that made me cry so hard T_T
1. Grave of the Fireflies 
2. Sister's Keeper 
3. 1 liter of tears
4. Miracle cell no 7


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow I just woke up and there's been so many replies

Thank you haha xD


----------



## iEmnesty (Oct 21, 2015)

Elfen Lied is great.

I cry every time I listen to Yung Lean


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 21, 2015)

Its sad when the fridge is empty ;(


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh god, the last thing that made me cry...

I was watching The Tudors, and the end of season two when Anne Boleyn is beheaded...it was heartbreaking.  Anyone who's ever paid attention in history knows the story, but it takes a special breed of talent for an actor or actress to make a well known story so moving that it's horribly upsetting anyway even when you know what's going to happen.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2015)

really good songs.

and sad films.


----------



## tumut (Oct 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Why do you always mention yaoi? e u e
> At first, it was kinda funny, but then it starting getting creepy.


Ummm it's rlly rude to call someone's hobby creepy.... Could u like take piichuna's feelings into consideration???


----------



## Rasha (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm a crybaby in general, but I mostly cry when I feel really stressed or when I'm on that time of the month.


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2015)

Any semblance of romance; if someone dies and people are hurt about it...


Charmed; Any scene with Cole and phobe not being able to hold each other.
Cole and his undying love for her- even the ways he tries to win her back.
Piper and Leo. Chris.
when prue died. omg
Supernatural; When Sam had to kill Madison D:
Any love story. ever.


----------



## chocobeann (Oct 21, 2015)

Any movie with sentimental flashbacks
CLANNAD OMFG
Seeing anyone I care about crying
The end of MIB 3... I balled, it was hilarious


----------



## Esphas (Oct 21, 2015)

the tragic lives of fictional characters


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 21, 2015)

Just about anything these days :/


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm pretty emotional so I usually end up crying by the end of whatever I'm watching, movie-wise. Sometimes with TV shows too but it depends. As for books, since I don't really read novels I haven't read a book that's made me cry in a few years but I won't deny that I have in the past.


----------



## Sona (Oct 21, 2015)

Abused animals because they can't fend for themselves against *******.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 21, 2015)

This song was in one of the sonic final fantasy games which i played like 8 years back 

nostalgia makes me cry


----------



## Albuns (Oct 21, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> This song was in one of the sonic final fantasy games which i played like 8 years back
> 
> nostalgia makes me cry



Wait... did Sonic go super saiyan and wielded the buster sword in that game!?


----------



## Temari (Oct 21, 2015)

Promarged36 said:


> These are some the films that made me cry so hard T_T
> 1. Grave of the Fireflies
> 2. Sister's Keeper
> 3. 1 liter of tears
> 4. Miracle cell no 7



Grave of the fireflies was so sad...I got really depressed after watching that.

I guess nostalgia also makes me cry, too. One time I had to write an essay to get into college and I started bawling since the essay prompt was your change and past experiences that shaped you as a person


----------



## mintellect (Oct 21, 2015)

Usually stupid tiny things that no one else would cry about, like getting up in the morning for school, which I absolutely hate. I would like to find out who came up with the _brilliant_ idea of making kids wake up at 6-7 am for school and punch them in the face.
I don't have time to do anything. I never eat breakfast or try to look decent. I should've never gotten contacts because I never have time to put them in. I hate it.


----------



## rainbow_smite (Oct 23, 2015)

The idea that everyone I know and love, including myself, are all going to die someday.


----------



## cherrysplash (Oct 23, 2015)

when a dreamie leaves
when someone eats the last cookie in the cookie jar
Angel Beats
Mirai Nikki last episode
when I get a F on a math test (true story)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2015)

Animal death, my triggers, memories I don't care to remember. And when I am on the rag, everything.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 23, 2015)

cherrysplash said:


> when a dreamie leaves
> when someone eats the last cookie in the cookie jar
> Angel Beats
> Mirai Nikki last episode
> when I get a F on a math test (true story)



I cry when I get a bad grade on a test too. The last bad grade I got was in I think fifth grade where I got  a sixty two, and I was really upset about it and everyone is like 'don't be upset, it's just a grade' WEL EXCUSE ME PRINCESS, BUT YOU HAVE NO CLUE HIW STRICT MY PARENTS ARE ABOUT MY GRADES.
My mom usually gets upset because I usually get high grades, but she isn't mad.
My dad would KILL me if he found out, but he doesn't live with us.


----------



## Que (Oct 23, 2015)

Just finished playing Life is Strange completely since the fifth episode came out, and holy **** I bawled my eyes out so many times during the whole game! ;o;

Basically, the anime Anohana probably made me cry the most in the span of one day. Each and every single episode made me cry - even the first. QuQ


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 23, 2015)

I cry very easily at movies and books. It's little tears, never full on bawling. But the smallest cute thing and I tear up.

In real life situations I never cry. Sometimes overwhelming anxiety, but even then it's rare. I just don't cry.


----------



## boujee (Oct 23, 2015)

all of you


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 23, 2015)

Que said:


> Just finished playing Life is Strange completely since the fifth episode came out, and holy **** I bawled my eyes out so many times during the whole game! ;o;



this. this and troye sivan's blue neighborhood trilogy. i just sit there and BAWL at both things


----------



## cornimer (Oct 23, 2015)

A song made me cry for the first time today.  This Far by Jason Gray.  I mean I was kind of already upset  but then when the song came up on my iPod I just started sobbing.  And I was on the school bus.  :/


----------



## MissLily123 (Oct 23, 2015)

I rarely ever cry. I have always had a pretty fair grip on my emotions. But when I am under so much stress, or something terrible happens, it takes awhile for it to set in, but I break soon after. I try not to cry at all because I hate the feeling. It makes me feel weak, to tell you the truth, but its my opinion ^.^ I try to smile as much as I can in times where inside I am falling apart.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 23, 2015)

Princess said:


> The opening to Up, even if I hear the music ;_;



I've seen that movie so many times, and I cry everytime.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2015)

bump so TheGreatBrain's post will show...


----------



## asuka (Oct 24, 2015)

anime/music/movies etc lol fking anything i'm an emotional babby it is EMBARRASSING...........
and being betrayed by your friends ahahahahah kill me
having experienced this very recently i have been on an emotional rollercoaster that i kinda want to fall off of :^)

so yeah anything basically
oh and evangelion rly upsets me sometimes especially episode 22 directors cut......and the end of evangelion.....honestly the OST from the rebuild of evangelion makes me pretty sad by itself lmao


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 24, 2015)

I cried a lot watching Kobato D:
Spoiler (highlight to see): i cried so much when she died and then later returned when he passed by her house and heard her singing ;')...


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 24, 2015)

Clannad is the only anime I can think of.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 24, 2015)

What makes me cry is when my dreams have been crushed. Also, I cry when I am hopeless and feel like I have no more purpose.
What makes me cry is jealousy, hate, pain, stress, exhaust, desire, resentment.

Sad songs don't really make me cry, but on occasion they do when I'm feeling really pointless.


----------

